# Myasthenia gravis



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

My working dog got diagnosed last night. The vet is treating at this time but vet cannot answer the question "will he be able to perform at the same level?" Dog is only 2.5. Has anyone ever seen a working dog return to full duty with this disease? Any help or recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Robbie

Had never heard of this before but here is a link to the disease:

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/neurological/c_dg_myasthenia_gravis

It can apparently affect humans, too.

Good wishes for your dog.

Gill


----------

